# Pierce in three-point contest



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Paul Pierce has been invited to participate in the Three-Point Shootout during All-Star weekend in Dallas. Pierce hope his sprained foot won't keep him out of the competition.
> 
> 
> "If I don't do anything else, I plan on doing that," Pierce told ESPNBoston.com Thursday. "I'll be fine. I'm excited to have the opportunity to be that. It's a great part of All-Star weekend and I have so many memories of Larry Bird winning the contest years ago, and Ray Allen winning the contest."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Eddie House was screwed for his own team-mate. :laugh:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

By the league's leading 3 point shooter, you mean?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

In which category are you finding that stat from?

Jared Dudley leads percentages. (Pierce is 3rd)

Danilo Gallinari leads 3 points made. (Pierce is 24th)

Danilo Gallinari leads 3 points attempted. (Pierce is 53rd)

So I don't see how he's the league's leading 3 point shooter. Anyway, I'm saying Eddie House was screwed, because if you look in this Celtics forum, it shows that House actually made videos putting himself out there for the contest, he actually wanted it.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

pierce has one of the slowest releases of all "shooters". chauncey billups would be too slow for this contest, and paul pierce's release is even slower. i think his release is about the same as joe johnson. pierce would struggle just to get through all the racks.

eddie house has no place in this contest. he's a good player, but he hasn't played a big enough role to warrant being in this. if a shooter was to enter this contest from this team it should have been ray allen anyway.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

When the hell did role start to matter when picking guys for an exhibition shooting contest?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^haha, exactly. Eddie House would be finished with all the racks in less than 35 seconds. however, pierce may need an addition 35 seconds just to get to the last rack. hahahaha


----------



## and1king (Jan 15, 2010)

Let's go PP!! Another trophy on the wall.....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha, that was just a surprise to pretty much everyone.


----------



## and1king (Jan 15, 2010)

Much props to PP!!!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So much for not belonging.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i always thought pierce was a good shooter and his 3p% shows it, but i honestly didn't think he would win this. his release is quite slow and he takes his time with his shots. glad to see he was able to finish all the racks though, though he did have to rush through the last one. but he sure was a surprise. i thought this was stephen curry's.


----------

